# Firefox Or Internet Explorer?



## DCDJ (Oct 27, 2006)

Yep this is a REALLY tough decision here.. I think I'll go with firefox.

What about you guys??


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Firefox.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I downloaded both on my pc. IE7 and Firefox 2, but I still use firefox the most.


----------



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

Firefox.:up: 

Barry


----------



## jack8 (Feb 6, 2005)

Firefox


----------



## aacm (Aug 11, 2004)

What you think...... F I R E F O X !!!!  :up:


----------



## murphy2006 (Jun 3, 2006)

Firefox:up:


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Firefox


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

IE what??? 

Firefox all the way.


----------



## scurry (Oct 27, 2006)

hmm, i prefer Opera


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Firefox, not doubt about it.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Firefox... please!


----------



## SiameseDreamer (Oct 4, 2006)

Man, that one is tough. Firefox. I'm totally digging 2.0.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Firefox


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Firefox all the way


----------



## Shamou (Oct 17, 2005)

Firefox... ...however, I was told that it did not make me a nerd... what a let down...


----------



## renmya (Oct 26, 2006)

Firefox:up: 

How about Netscape Browser 8.1.2?


----------



## Doctor Sinister (Oct 28, 2006)

Firefox without a doubt - it's so much faster. When I think of all the accumulated minutes and seconds I wasted in my life waiting for IEX to load whatever it was loading, and Firefox does it in a fraction of the time.

Dr. S.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

yes


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Firefox; won't go back to IE EVER!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Though you have to update with IE.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I don't update other than service packs...and if I do I download the administrative redistributable installs.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

I vote firefox 
seems like everyone uses firefox
I haven't downloaded firefox 2.0 yet but I'm going to.


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Firefox all the way. I still find Firefox faster and easier to use than IE 7. To each his own , but it is Firefox for me.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Firefox can be used with the ie addon to download the updates, addon avaliable for mozille update thingy


----------



## Adrenalineflash (Oct 4, 2006)

HAHAHA internet explorer ^. ^
heh notice how a majority of posters had firefox avatars? hehe

lol i still use internet explorer because it is a veteran at this, however i also use firefox sometimes...*prepares to be attacked*


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Adrenalineflash said:


> HAHAHA internet explorer ^. ^
> heh notice how a majority of posters had firefox avatars? hehe
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Opera. I like a browser that works.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

JEBWrench said:


> Opera. I like a browser that works.


I'm downloading that right now. I have never tried it before......


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Most people haven't. They just assume that Firefox is the best thing out there without looking for the better alternative, and accept its flaws.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I just downloaded it and imported my FF bookmarks and it added crap to my bookmarks! Why?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

JEBWrench said:


> Most people haven't. They just assume that Firefox is the best thing out there without looking for the better alternative, and accept its flaws.


FF is the best thing.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

FF doesn't work. How can it be the best? Opera works with more websites, it's faster, uses less memory, and, to top it all off, Firefox 2 is designed off Opera's innovations.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> I just downloaded it and imported my FF bookmarks and it added crap to my bookmarks!  Why?


??


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> I just downloaded it and imported my FF bookmarks and it added crap to my bookmarks! Why?


Every web browser comes with its 'own' bookmarks. Delete them.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

JEBWrench said:


> Every web browser comes with its 'own' bookmarks. Delete them.


Whoops. I was looking through the bookmark manager and couldn't find them and thought it was permanent junk.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

One thing I will say - Opera takes getting used to. It's not for everyone. But I encourage everyone to try it.  It's not Internet Explorer, and some of us find it better than FF.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm going to try opera out now I was supposed to but never did. I'm guessing their website is opera.com?


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

wow opera's nice it is a little weird but not too bad, I went into a website that had pop ups and one always got through but on opera it got blocked, it's really fast, and with opera you can block advetisements  I like opera. :up:


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Glad you like it. :up: Now, you just gotta get used to Mouse gestures and you'll be set.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

didn't know what you meant by mouse gestures at first but I just read about it on the website. it'll take me awhile to memorize and get used to them all but I will eventually.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I used Opera, a few times. Back when the full version was paid for, and little while later while it was "new" and I had to pay for it, then a year or so back, then a month or two back.

Everytime I can't find any reason to keep it, other then the widgets... which honestly drive me nuts...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

loserOlimbs said:


> I used Opera, a few times. Back when the full version was paid for, and little while later while it was "new" and I had to pay for it, then a year or so back, then a month or two back.
> 
> Everytime I can't find any reason to keep it, other then the widgets... which honestly drive me nuts...


Yeah, it has some nice button fade effects and stuff but you get used to them then Opera just seems boring....


----------



## scurry (Oct 27, 2006)

I like opera much better it saves all your tabs (if u don&#8217;t close them  ) but it does get take time to get used to. I don&#8217;t like IE7 because if you click a link it opens a new window but not a new tab, what are they meant to be used for


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

scurry said:


> I dont like IE7 because if you click a link it opens a new window but not a new tab, what are they meant to be used for


I believe you can change that in the options.


----------



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

IE = bronze....very dirty bronze medal for that matter

winning medal tie goes to both opera and FF. :up: 

FF is typically way easier to use for most IE users making the jump.
Opera i feel is a touch more secure and comes bundled very nicely.
both have thier pluses and minus...fairly evenly weighted scale IMO between FF and opera
but it mainly depends on ones personal / business usage of the web

P.S. IE7 is but a grain of sand on the scale....but it still has some value...i suppose


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Browser Stats

http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Browser Market Share for October, 2006 








http://marketshare.hitslink.com/report.aspx?qprid=0


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

scurry said:


> I like opera much better it saves all your tabs (if u dont close them  ) but it does get take time to get used to. I dont like IE7 because if you click a link it opens a new window but not a new tab, what are they meant to be used for


Thats one of the things I don't like, but you can turn it off in Opera and install an add-on that does the same in FF.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Gizzy said:


> wow opera's nice it is a little weird but not too bad, I went into a website that had pop ups and one always got through but on opera it got blocked, it's really fast, and with opera you can block advetisements  I like opera. :up:


Firefox has TWO different types of extensions to block ads (you only need to install one of them, just saying two were made...) which I think works a lot better than the Opera "content blocker" 

I found some types of ads I couldn't block with Opera, but I was able to with Firefox


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

A good hosts file blocks ads also.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Firefox 2.0 feels a bit quicker that 1.5.

The only time I allow IE access to the Internet is for Windows updates


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Stoner said:


> Firefox 2.0 feels a bit quicker that 1.5.


Yeah, it should, they re-did some parts of FF so it would run/start-up faster.



Stoner said:


> The only time I allow IE access to the Internet is for Windows updates


Me too.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

hewee said:


> A good hosts file blocks ads also.


Good point, I use this one that is updated about once a month:
http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

get ie its faster and more secure for me


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Good point, I use this one that is updated about once a month:
> http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm


I use HostsMan and it works great.
Does backups, restores, scan hosts for errors, duplicates and possible hijacks, does searchs.
Lets you uncheck sites you do not want to block and there are up and down arrow buttons that will take you to each site that you unblocked to make it really easy to find them.
I use 3 hosts files and even added some others on my own and there are no duplicates.

Got hphosts, mvps and Mikes ad blocking. 
It has it's own update and you can use it to get updates from he 3 sites.
It keeps track of your updates and dates so knows.
This is still beta and I have losted the update info you see there with the dates so it will tell you there are updates again when there are not.
But I say this is one great program GoJoAGoGo. 
Even a good forum over here too.
http://hphosts.mysteryfcm.co.uk/forum/index.php
It is new because hpguru of hphosts has been to busy and it has been take over by MysteryFCM who is keeping it all going for us so this is the newer fourm site.

May have to edit hostsman update for hphosts to point to the new download site too if it has not been updated at hostsman yet.


----------



## iSpec (Nov 4, 2004)

Haven't been using IE for ages now, used to use SlimBrowser.

Firefox (waiting for TabMixPlus update before going to 2.0)
Extensions:
AdBlock
AllInOneGestures
TabMixPlus
Iget
DownThemAll
Reveal
MinimizeToTray
IE Tab

This gives me flexibility that even SlimBrowser didn't give me (although that had Auto-Login). Using KeePass for that ;-).


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Much has been said about removing downloaded IE7 {if disatisfied} by simply going to add-remove.
The machine then is back at IE6.
My question is this --when one buys a new system and it comes with IE7 pre-installed --do you still have that option?.
Is IE6 still there , or does it have to be loaded.
This may be a stupid question , but it would make a FF download even more important---very good time to try it.
Just curious as I have always used IE5-6, but am going to give FF a shot.  >f


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

namenotfound said:


> Firefox has TWO different types of extensions to block ads (you only need to install one of them, just saying two were made...) which I think works a lot better than the Opera "content blocker"
> 
> I found some types of ads I couldn't block with Opera, but I was able to with Firefox


I never knew firefox had a contect blocker I never really looked at the extensions for firefox I'll have to check them out now and see if I can find the content blocker.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

namenotfound said:


> Firefox has TWO different types of extensions to block ads (you only need to install one of them, just saying two were made...) which I think works a lot better than the Opera "content blocker"
> 
> I found some types of ads I couldn't block with Opera, but I was able to with Firefox


Ok how do you block ads at http://www.internet.com
And all the other JupiterWeb networks links at the bottom of the page?

Seems IP 63.236.18.118 is nxads.internet.com but that is already blocked by hosts file.

These are blocked by my hosts file too.
jupitermedia.com
www.jupitermedia.com
cp.jupiterweb.com

I can not add 63.236.18.118 to the hosts file either.

They are doing things in a way I am not used to seeing because I can not stop the ads.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

hewee


Are you using Firefox?
I am ( FF 2.0 ) and I have installed AdBlock Plus as the ad blocker.
Pretty simple.
Right click the ad and in the dropdown menu chose 'adblock image'. A window will open with the ads url as a new filter. I shorten the URL and add an * to give the filter wider coverage. Hit apply and you're good to go 


(edit: this is what that filter looks like for internet.com: "http://www.internet.com/img/*"


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Stoner said:


> hewee
> 
> Are you using Firefox?
> I am ( FF 2.0 ) and I have installed AdBlock Plus as the ad blocker.
> ...


I've installed that 2 times but for some reason I just don't like it.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I was using the older Adblock and I liked it. Although I've only used Adblock Plus for about a week, I think I prefer it.
I subscribed to Easy List and I noticed several ads disappear that the old Adblock didn't eliminate.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Stoner said:


> hewee
> 
> Are you using Firefox?
> I am ( FF 2.0 ) and I have installed AdBlock Plus as the ad blocker.
> ...


I have Firefox 1.5. Don't have Adblock but I do block over 60,000 sites with my hosts file.
But something in the way there site works is keeping me from blocking the ads when I should be able too.
Firefox even has the image blocking you can use to block the ads but it will also block out more then just the ads. 
I have looked to see where the ad links to and the ad images link too but they are doing doing something that I can not find out that keeps me from doing what I have always done


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Give AdBlock or AdBlock Plus a try, hewee.
I think you'll like it.

It blocks those ads for me.


----------



## flower (Feb 19, 2006)

i have always used f.f. for browsin' and IE for windows updates....never any probs....but computer came to me with IE6 already installed so i have had no browser changes (except f.f 1.5 ) to make myself....

DILEMMA: i have d/loaded f.f 2 ( great, i might add ) but when i go to windows update (express) i am told i need to d/load IE7...." this is a critical u/date "...but i don't want to d/load IE 7 as it seems more trouble than worth...and a huge file........

QUESTION ( S ) : do i need to d/load 7? Will i still be able to obtain current updates issued post-the IE 7 release date, by sticking with IE6 and ignoring 7's " critical " update notification?

thanks a lot.....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Stoner said:


> Give AdBlock or AdBlock Plus a try, hewee.
> I think you'll like it.
> 
> It blocks those ads for me.


I tried both but it's not doing any good. My host file is already blocking most everything.
It is just something in the way they are doing things at there site that is the trouble and I sure want to know how to deal with it.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

hewee said:


> I tried both but it's not doing any good. My host file is already blocking most everything.
> It is just something in the way they are doing things at there site that is the trouble and I sure want to know how to deal with it.


Morning hewee 

Don't go there _


----------



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

hewee, i see what your saying...even though the ad is blocked it still shows through. However, after blocking www.jupitermedia.com in the hosts file the ad no longer created a connection, it was only visable and not active. So atleast no data is being transmitted...

Nevered paid much attention to stuff like that...my primary concern with the hosts is simply to avoid spyware.....with the perks of eliminating misc ADs and pop-ups. 

I only use the mvps hosts file from like 8 months ago, added a few entries....took some out.
anyways, with that 8 month old hosts 320 kb file it still blocks everythiing that i come across....and i venture off into some really oddball sites.  
Always figured a hosts file too big was slowing me down when i first got into using it. I look at it like internet cache.....after a certain point it just slows things down because of the excess entries. not to stray, i like my browser cache at only 50-70 mb and clear it out about every week.

Also, as you probably noticed the flash player ads are booming lately.....dont know where thats gonna lead to....


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

> QUESTION ( S ) : do i need to d/load 7? Will i still be able to obtain current updates issued post-the IE 7 release date, by sticking with IE6 and ignoring 7's " critical " update notification?


Hi flower, if you're happy with IE6 (as I am) then you don't have to update to IE7 right away. On the XP platform IE6 will be supported for several more years yet.


----------



## flower (Feb 19, 2006)

thanks hewee and you too doc....


----------



## otzi (Nov 8, 2006)

firefox the best but IE integral .


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Stoner said:


> Morning hewee
> 
> Don't go there _


I know that is a easy way to fix things but I want to now what is going on.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

vookster82 said:


> hewee, i see what your saying...even though the ad is blocked it still shows through. However, after blocking www.jupitermedia.com in the hosts file the ad no longer created a connection, it was only visable and not active. So atleast no data is being transmitted...
> 
> Nevered paid much attention to stuff like that...my primary concern with the hosts is simply to avoid spyware.....with the perks of eliminating misc ADs and pop-ups.
> 
> ...


The ads links and ad image links are both from http://63.236.18.118 and that is nxads.internet.com and they are already blocked by my hosts file. If you try to go to http://63.236.18.118 you can't because your get...
Forbidden
You don't have permission to access / on this server.

You should keep what ever hosts file you have up todate and mvps has lots of update.
See my 57 I made.

Also I have in Firefox cleaned up my cookies list. I had a ton of blocked cookies and sooooo many of them I had added over the years using netscape but after now using a hosts file so many of them are blocked by the hosts file too.
Now blocking the cookie will not keep you from going to a site but blocking the site in a host file will keep you from going to a site.
Anyhow I took away 100' if not a 1000 sites that were in the block list of firefox cookie manager and wow it did speed things up.
Then I was seeing sites coming back that I removed and did not know what was going on.
Well it was Spyware Blaster that blocks cookies for Firefox. All it does is add the cookies to firefox block list.
I copied all of them from the list and cleaned it up so I could import them into the hosts file using hostsman.
There was 209 site from spyware blaster but hostsman will not let you have duplicates so adding the list of 209 sites only 71 site really got added because all the rest were already in the hosts file.
Now my cookie manager list is very small and easy to control and it runs faster.


----------



## tomiboi (Feb 13, 2006)

Firefox, Baby!


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Looks good to me


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

Firefox

Why hasnt this thread got a poll???


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

matt-h said:


> Why hasnt this thread got a poll???


Because there are plenty of other FF vs. IE threads (FF always wins  ) and this thread is a place to post _why_ you like FF or IE.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

what's a firefox??? 













hehehe.... 

firefox of course...

none of that monopolistic software.




pros: speed.....additional plugin options.....tab browsing....username/password remember option....

cons: present version occasionaly crashes...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

ODIN 0ERO said:


> cons: present version occasionaly crashes...


I found that too, but then I will restart it, restore my session, and it will be normal again.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

IE7  

Works fine for me


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

ODIN 0ERO said:


> cons: present version occasionaly crashes...


Installed 2.0 on 3 machines , and all worked flawlessly at first.
Now one has problem, ending Process Firefox .exe at shutdown.
Have to use "end task", it is still running at shutdown, and not occasionally..
The only thing different on this machine --is I downloaded the add-on " ADD-BLOCK, and have since removed it . Still have problem. Maybe the add-on wasn't problem , but it started right after download ???.
I will uninstall --- including profiles { %APPDATA%} and reinstall.
I will post results in case someone has similar problem.
I really like Firefox---the way it works---guess you could say, sold on it.  >f


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

Mine crashes occasionally, though that is usually because I have just turned on IEtab. Anyway, crashes dont bother me thanks to the restore session feature.


----------



## rani52 (May 12, 2005)

Hi to all, and a belated happy thanksgiving. I've had a computer for five years, and have always gotten great advice and help from forums. Forum input led me to try Firefox and Thunderbird, and I've been using them for three years now.

As far as I can tell, it does as much and more than Internet Explorer does. I don't limit myself at all in browsing. Usually, I'll have a subject in mind; I'll put it into the search field; and go from one site to another, without worrying about anything terrible happening.

There have been times I got warnings from Firefox -- something to this effect: Visiting this web page could result in damage to your computer. Do you wish to visit this page? My answer, of course, is "No."

Firefox does a great job of watching my back. My browsing sometimes involves attempts to help other people, and just getting close to some of the web pages they visit gives me a clue as to why they have problems. Thank goodness, Firefox has always alerted me before I went too far. Otherwise, I would probably have blundered into trouble, myself, trying to figure out why somebody else was in trouble.

Actually, there's a lot more I could say about Firefox and Thunderbird, but let me leave before I get boring. Great forum; I love it.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

We're glad you like TSG. We always like postitive feedback.


----------



## flower (Feb 19, 2006)

hey there odin...did you query the release of ff2?
strange little email awaiting me this am.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

> hey there odin...did you query the release of ff2?
> strange little email awaiting me this am.....


what are you talking about?

i did no such thing.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I've seen some comments about FF2 having issues crashing and not shutting down correctly.
Perhaps if the people having issues posted all the extensions added, someone will recognize a commonality to the issues.
I upgraded an existing FF1.5 to FF2 on a win 2k box and have had no problems with it or a fresh install of FF2 on an XP MCE box.
I don't install many extensions.
Adblock, Flashblock, NoScript and RIP on the win2k
AdblockPlus, Flashblock, NoScript and RIP on the XP MCE.

Again, no issues here.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

> I've seen some comments about FF2 having issues crashing and not shutting down correctly.


Originally I did have that happen occasionally where after closing Firefox 2.0 it would still be running in Task Manager. Also there appeared to be greater memory use. However after setting up a brand new profile I've had absolutely no problems and memory use is actually less now.


----------



## flower (Feb 19, 2006)

hey there odin...didn't mean to get your back up...thought it strange coming from a senior member.......can let you know exact email if you get in touch...definitely came through to me as a response to tech guy question posted above....


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Odin, you're almost a distinguished member.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Stoner said:


> I've seen some comments about FF2 having issues crashing and not shutting down correctly.
> Perhaps if the people having issues posted all the extensions added, someone will recognize a commonality to the issues.
> I upgraded an existing FF1.5 to FF2 on a win 2k box and have had no problems with it or a fresh install of FF2 on an XP MCE box.
> I don't install many extensions.
> ...


I have had it happen on all three machines .
One more than others.
I had ADblock installed on the one that started with problem and I thought that would be it , but learned that it probably isn't --since I uninstalled it and it will still not terminate Firefox .exe --at times.
Since , it has happened on the others --rarely--but has happened---not shutting down correctly, probably someother reason. That has been only issue.
All three machines do have the IE switch add-on, but no other add-ons have been installed.
Whether the IE switch is cause , or it is just nature of FF-2--I don't know.
Not a big issue , but a issue nonetheless. >f


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I've been using IE7 since it came outa beta and no crashes at all yet  

Convince me again why I should try FF and which version is the most stable ..

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

> Convince me again why I should try FF and which version is the most stable ..


why dont you install it and see for yourself

2.0 is the newest version.



> hey there odin...didn't mean to get your back up...thought it strange coming from a senior member.......can let you know exact email if you get in touch...definitely came through to me as a response to tech guy question posted above....


not a problem.



> Hey Odin, you're almost a distinguished member.


so it seems...


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Space Cowboy said:


> I've been using IE7 since it came outa beta and no crashes at all yet
> 
> Convince me again why I should try FF and which version is the most stable ..
> 
> Thanks


Why?
If you like IE and all it's insecurity, I say stick with it :up:

If you really cared about stability, you'd install a Linux distro as Omega Shadow recommends 

Me....I like MS and FireFox as a team


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

http://firefoxflicks.com/flick/index.php?sort=rtg&id=19542&c=false


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Stoner said:


> Why?
> If you like IE and all it's insecurity, I say stick with it :up:
> 
> If you really cared about stability, you'd install a Linux distro as Omega Shadow recommends
> ...


Therein lies the issue .. What insecurity ?? What kinda web sites you all visiting that have you so worried?

I just don't get it


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

ODIN 0ERO said:


> why dont you install it and see for yourself


Probably why you NEED FF .. 

I don't install *anything* before looking into it closely and a current backup ..


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

> I don't install anything before looking into it closely and a current backup ..


actualy...firefox is a virus that erases all your computer files...beware...


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> I found that too, but then I will restart it, restore my session, and it will be normal again.


Mine's never crashed, but what it will do is randomly stop picking anything up from the connection. It'll just say 'firefox can't find the server at...'

The DSL is clearly available when does that, it just refuses to realize it. Thunderbird downloads flawlessly and Gaim stays logged in (usually that drops the instant the connection drops, which it has been doing lately. I think the router's gettin old, it's giving me a lot of discons lately. Seems as if when the DSL drops, everything else does too. If I have network stuff open I'll get errors that it's no longer accessible, etc.)


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Space Cowboy said:


> Therein lies the issue .. What insecurity ?? *What kinda web sites you all visiting that have you so worried?*
> 
> I just don't get it


Anyone ??


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

From my experiences, FF has better discretionary use of javascript and flash plus the FF browser does not load any activeX elements at a site.

There are just fewer attack vectors with FF 

Although there are reports of some people having issues with FF2 crashing, I have not and I've never had to do an FF reinstall because of corruption as was almost a semi monthly repair event with IE5 thru 6.


----------



## Darksat (Dec 9, 2006)

Opera is way more secure than both FF and IE7


----------



## bonkers72 (Oct 11, 2003)

Been using IE since the beginning. Never had a problem. Not to big on change.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Space Cowboy said:


> Anyone ??


in my case SC I am an anime fan, clicking on an anime link in a google search can prove interesting sometimes .... you end up somewhere you never dreamed you would. I feel mutcho safer being able to easily disable java and java script as well as not having to worry about active X when doing my "anime wandering". Thats why I've become a firefox fan

edit - also using the adblock plus extension I avoid most of the popups and flash attacks you can run into when doing random wandering.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Okay, I've gotta admit it...

FF2 is pretty bad. This has gotta be the fifth time it's crashed on me in a month for no reason whatsoever. They should have worked out all the bugs _before_ they released it

To me, the 1.5 series was the most stable. Those never crashed or had any difficulties at all. I'm thinking of going back to them until they work out the issues with FF2.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

JStergis said:


> Okay, I've gotta admit it...
> 
> FF2 is pretty bad. This has gotta be the fifth time it's crashed on me in a month for no reason whatsoever. *They should have worked out all the bugs before they released it *
> 
> To me, the 1.5 series was the most stable. Those never crashed or had any difficulties at all. I'm thinking of going back to them until they work out the issues with FF2.


C'mon now, when is any software perfect right out of the gate. *Any *first release is going to cause problems for many. There is no way to foresee how it will act on the almost infinite permutations of software/hardware that exists out in the real world. Bug Fixes are a way of life, they are the rule and not the exception. Anyone who has dealt with computers should understand this.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

JStergis said:


> Okay, I've gotta admit it...
> 
> FF2 is pretty bad. This has gotta be the fifth time it's crashed on me in a month for no reason whatsoever. They should have worked out all the bugs _before_ they released it
> 
> To me, the 1.5 series was the most stable. Those never crashed or had any difficulties at all. I'm thinking of going back to them until they work out the issues with FF2.


Sorry to hear that JS, it must not like something else you have running on your computer when using it. I've had FF2 since its initial release, not a single crash and I like the improvements they made to it.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I've had FF2 for about 2 months and it has randomly crashed at least 15 times. Thanks to session restore, though, I do not get angry with this. I hope a fix comes out soon.


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Konqueror, actually =)


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Likewise, have FF2 on my 2 Mac's, my folk's 1 Mac & 1 Gateway, w/o any issues, for the past ~3-4 weeks. No crashes, no issues... knock on wood. 

On the Mac's, I use Safari on quite a few occasions too, and also w/o problems.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

What is also nice about FF is I installed 2.0 overtop of 1.5 but did not like it and then I installed my 1.5 over top of 2.0 and all was back like nothing had happen. 

I did do a backup of my profile first just in case but all worked out great.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

installed firefox 2.0----1 month ago and it works just fine. 

few crashes so far. 

restore session has proven to be quite useful.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Hewee, if you have a good host file do you still need a firewall? Or is that an entirely different thing?
I might try Fire Fox at the start of the new year just because it'll be something different.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Take a look at this http://www.download.com/2001-20_4-0.html?tag=hd_ts

They're advertising a Firefox 3.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

smeegle said:


> Take a look at this http://www.download.com/2001-20_4-0.html?tag=hd_ts
> 
> They're advertising a Firefox 3.


Where? In the Google ads? They change so I don't see any FF3 ads.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

> Where? In the Google ads? They change so I don't see any FF3 ads.


i saw the ad.

just wait a minute.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, I'd like to say IE, just to be different...but I still have all my senses, so I'd have to say Firefox!!!


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

firefox is no better then I.E the same programs that don't work In I.E still crash Firefox


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

lexmarks567 said:


> firefox is no better then I.E the same programs that don't work In I.E still crash Firefox


There are some sites that only work in Firefox and Firefox had more features, better security, more add-ons, a better community, and move.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Firefox has crashed on me 3 times this evening. I'm really using and enjoying the session restore feature.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> There are some sites that only work in Firefox and Firefox had more features, better security, more add-ons, a better community, and move.


I have FF along with I.E but the same problem keeps coming up. Nasa Tv keeps crashing FF and I.E and FF wants me to run active X for yahoo music video player


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

smeegle said:


> Hewee, if you have a good host file do you still need a firewall? Or is that an entirely different thing?
> I might try Fire Fox at the start of the new year just because it'll be something different.


Yes you still need a good firewall the controls what program can come in and go out.
Plus having a router helps hide your computer too.

Firefox 3 will not for on 98.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks, Hewee.

Don't you have to have I.E. in order to get F.F. and after you get F.F. don't you have to keep I.E? I'm basing this question on something that Lexmarks567 said.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

smeegle said:


> Thanks, Hewee.
> 
> Don't you have to have I.E. in order to get F.F. and after you get F.F. don't you have to keep I.E? I'm basing this question on something that Lexmarks567 said.


You could use any internet browser to get firefox...because without a browser you can't exactly get to the download site. However, I'm sure netscape or opera or something similar would let you get to firefox just fine. Does that help?


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks, Farmgirl22. That does help.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

smeegle said:


> Thanks, Farmgirl22. That does help.


YAY!!!


----------



## WyldStallyyn (Nov 30, 2006)

I've had FF2 since it came out, and it's never crashed on me. I can't imagine why anyone would want to keep I.E. FF has better security and a lot better features such as Live Titles, as well as practical here-and-now tools, such as search engine suggestions, session restore, and inline spell-checking as well as more advanced tabbing features (such as re-opening a tab that was just closed).


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

WyldStallyyn said:


> I've had FF2 since it came out, and it's never crashed on me. *"I can't imagine why anyone would want to keep I.E."* FF has better security and a lot better features such as Live Titles, as well as practical here-and-now tools, such as search engine suggestions, session restore, and inline spell-checking as well as more advanced tabbing features (such as re-opening a tab that was just closed).


Agree Firefox is much better than IE but if you have a Windows O/S you still need IE for Windows Updates. Also there are still some websites that don't support Firefox and IE will come in handy for them.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

smeegle said:


> Thanks, Hewee.
> 
> Don't you have to have I.E. in order to get F.F. and after you get F.F. don't you have to keep I.E? I'm basing this question on something that Lexmarks567 said.


Your welcome, 
No you just need to be able to get online to download FF.
But your need IE still for getting MS Updates so your want to keep it. 
But other wise you will not have to ever use IE but for MS updates or if there is a web site that was not made to web standards and only works with IE.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

An interesting read regarding FF3: http://business.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,9075-2503196,00.html


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

well, ive done it i downloaded firefox 2 its was faster than IE and makes my internet better to use, i love it its better than IE BUT i like IE's tabb features- setup better than this stock one, is thier an addon to change it?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Southy said:


> well, ive done it i downloaded firefox 2 its was faster than IE and makes my internet better to use, i love it its better than IE BUT i like IE's tabb features- setup better than this stock one, is thier an addon to change it?


Extensions are all over the site here along with themes so you can add, change buttons and looks etc.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I think the thing is with most members who have FF but can't view videos on here is cause they don't install flash player cause they think they don't need it. cause I have FF with flashplayer and I can view everything fine.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I have both installed i prefer IE6 and my son prefers Firefox...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You're son is right.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> You're son is right.


yea maybe, ok ff is so great then how come whenever i open it up it starts bouncing up and down on the screen?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Southy said:


> yea maybe, ok ff is so great then how come whenever i open it up it starts bouncing up and down on the screen?


What??? Could I have a screen shot or something?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Southy said:


> yea maybe, ok ff is so great then how come whenever i open it up it starts bouncing up and down on the screen?


That's just you jumping up and down for joy


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> What??? Could I have a screen shot or something?


you couldent tell with that, what ill do is make a small movie clip and send it to you :up:


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Check this out, Southy:

http://www.supernova00.biz/faq.html

excerpt>>>



> This is a bug and it is caused by your 'Bookmark Toolbar' being empty. You can either add a bookmark to it by drop and dragging a link on the toolbar or you can hide this toolbar via 'View->Toolbars->Bookmark Toolbar'.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks stoner, i had bunches of book marks but i shut bookmarks down it it runs fine:up:


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Southy said:


> thanks stoner, i had bunches of book marks but i shut bookmarks down it it runs fine:up:





Southy's Signature said:


> I apoligize for any rubbish i have ever spoken for about IE7 being better than FF 2 FF is way better and faster...


I'm glad you like Firefox. Be sure to look at Firefox Add-ons to enchant and customize Firefox.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> I'm glad you like Firefox. Be sure to look at Firefox Add-ons to enchant and customize Firefox.


im pretty happy with the regular way it is setup:up:


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Several extensions I think you would benefit from Southy, are NoScript, AdBlock Plus, FlashBlock and always a favorite for me....RIP 
The first three add even more security and the last (RIP) allows you to block the elements of a web site you don't want to see.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I love Forecastfox and FoxyTunes. I also like the StubleUpon tool bar because it takes you to all kinds of new sites in categories that you choose.


----------



## WyldStallyyn (Nov 30, 2006)

Lol, I see that what I wrote (and what I meant to write) were 2 very different things. Chalk it up to not feeling well that day. Of course you have to keep IE. What I meant to say was, "I can't imagine why anyone would want to keep USING internet explorer."

Personally, I prefer FF's tab features. For example, in FireFox you can quickly and easily reopen a tab you just closed simply by pressing CTRL SHIFT T. If there's an equivalent in IE, I haven't found it.

And there are a lot other good reasons to use FireFox, the best being that it wasn't made by Microsoft.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

what i dont like is the fact that you cant print on a right click in firefox 

ill check on those add ons stoner


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Have you got a lot of Extensions?

Well they all added or most add button and ot link to the menu. 
But who needs all of them. Menu Editor lets you have control over the ones you want to see.

Menu Editor
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/710/

I got my menus all showing just what I want in each part of the menu. Really helps cut your list down. You can even hide parts if you want too.

Then ever install an Extension but don't know what folder it is in. This here can help you out. Not one I keep running so have it disabled but when I turn it on I get all the added info.

Extension Manager Extended
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2195/

You know there are so many Extensions that there my be a "print on a right" Extension you can get. 
Go here https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/extensions/ and do a search on print.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

That Menu editor is awesome! :up: Thanks, hewee.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

like my new sig line?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Southy said:


> like my new sig line?


What's FireFox?  

Just kidding, though you should change it to Firefox.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

why does it matter/ 


ok just to make you happy ill change it


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Southy said:


> yea maybe, ok ff is so great then how come whenever i open it up it starts bouncing up and down on the screen?


I.E does that I thought it was the mouse doing it.I also have FF installed and everythings smaller its wierd. Nasa tv still crashes it along with I.E but I can at least get yahoo video player to work at last


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

ferrija1 said:


> That Menu editor is awesome! :up: Thanks, hewee.


Your welcome. It is great and it has been around so was glad to see come up a updated version that put it in the newer updated list.
I had some other extension that would hide some but nothing is as good as Menu editor that gives you control over all of them.
I just know most of the things listed in the menu I don't use or don't use in one place that is also listed someplace else so I really made all simple and now it is easy to find things because only what I want to see shows up.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

found a few i like 

i got the MAP+ --ap+ enables you to quickly view a map of a selected address in Firefox without changing windows or tabs. An entry to the context menu renders a quick, embedded Yahoo! map of your highlighted address. You can also customize aspects of the map display, including window location, height, and width. 

Download Statusbar
Manage your Internet downloads from a tidy toolbar, without the download window getting in the way of your Web browsing. Despite its compact size, Download Statusbar packs in more useful features than the standard download window. The fully customizable interface auto-hides when not in use, allowing full control without interruption. 

Adblock Plus

Ever been annoyed by intrusive advertisements? Install Adblock Plus and select a filter subscription. If you encounter an ad your subscription does not take care of, right-click it and select Adblock. You will never download ads again! 

Forecastfox

Forecastfox displays current conditions, radar, severe weather alerts, and up to a week of forecasts as customizable icons and text descriptions. Mousing over the icons brings up additional details, also fully customizable. Users can define profiles to track multiple locations all around the world. 


forecastfox is the best:up:


----------



## starlight64 (Oct 14, 2005)

Firefox, Hands Down! 

Before when I used IE I cannot tell you how many times my computer was attacked and virus's got through simply by visiting a site!  Firefox has NEVER ALLOWED this to happen! :up:


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

man i love forecastfox !


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Southy said:


> man i love forecastfox !


I know, that's what I thought when I first used it, it has so many features. I also like it because you can customize the rollovers and buttons.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

right now im preety happy with the ones i have, but if you come over some good ones tell me:up:


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

StumbleUpon

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.stumbleupon.com/"]	
-Channel surf the internet for great websites, videos, pictures, games and more!
-Get personalized recommendations according to your interests
-Rate, review and share what you find
-Keep an online history of the things you've Stumbled
-No adware or spyware guaranteed[/WEBQUOTE]
[WEBQUOTE="http://www.stumbleupon.com/"]...When you click a toolbar button in Firefox, it will transport you to a random site that fits your preferences.

_-PC World_[/WEBQUOTE]

I would at least try it, it's a great extension in my opinion.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

downloaded it , ill give it a try!


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

nope never mind i dont put any pictures of me online 



EDIT- overrided it without pictures


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Southy said:


> nope never mind i dont put any pictures of me online
> 
> EDIT- overrided it without pictures


?? You can delete posts. 

Did you try StumbleUpon?


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i know why waste them though 

yea its ok im still messing with it:up:


----------



## shadyvip0wnZy0u (Nov 25, 2006)

SIR****TMG said:


> I downloaded both on my pc. IE7 and Firefox 2, but I still use firefox the most.


:up:


----------



## pooladdict2 (Jun 21, 2006)

Firefox


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'll have to go with Firefox. It's fast, and it doesn't crash all the time. I find the features really nice.

It seems as though MS is trying to copy Firefox everytime they release a new version..


----------



## little_monkey (Jan 10, 2007)

firefox, it has pretty skins


----------



## schusterjo (Nov 11, 2006)

I have both but seem to use IE7 more, I always say its the features and use that makes a browser not security, cause they all are vulnerable to attacks.

Far as speed goes I would think no one browser would be fastest on all setups. To much to factor in, ISP, Computer ext.. all can effect a browser so for speed again if that's what you are looking for then you would need to test it out on your computer.


----------



## smalltown (Jan 23, 2007)

My favorite is Firefox, it's always been good to me and I feel a heck of a lot safer with it than Internet Explorer. go here: the Browser Wars and vote for your favorite. Go Firefox!!


----------



## Cal UK (Jan 10, 2007)

I like firefox but prefer Opera


----------



## Mr. Freeman (Sep 27, 2004)

I really do not like IE7. It's as if amateurs put it together. Everything's compact now. Does anyone really use the search field besides out of mere curiosity? I miss my Links bar. It seems like Microsoft took out features instead of adding to.

Anyone hear of any good add-ons for it? Or is that a bad word with Microsoft software?

At least Windows Media Player 11 wasn't a complete disappointment. You can't enter/play URL addresses anymore though.

I'm gonna download FireFox.


----------



## Elsy (Dec 8, 2006)

~Firefox~


----------



## Romit (Jan 24, 2007)

live for firefox.
die for firefox.
no doubt about it, its waaaayyy tooo advanced. IE can get nowhere just by copying what firefox did years back. i never saw any good real innovation from IE while on other hand, FF is pioneer of most of the coolest innovations in browser industry. isnt it?


----------



## fred2028 (Aug 26, 2006)

SouthParkXP101 said:


> man i love forecastfox !


Woah
u use WIndow Blinds
and the same skin as me lol


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 29, 2007)

firefox no.1!


----------

